# StarCraft 2: Buddy-Key-Angebote



## ZAM (22. März 2010)

Hallo Community, 

da laut Blizzard-AGB die Weitervergabe von Beta-Keys zu SC2 untersagt ist, in den vergangenen Tagen/Wochen immer wieder mal Gesuche und Angebote dazu im Forum auftauchten und es mittlerweile das Buddy-Key-Programm gibt, haben wir diesen Sammel-Thread ins Leben gerufen. Nennen wir es einen Feldtest, ob überhaupt was kommt und ob solche Aktionen geregelt ablaufen können. ^^

*Das ist gestattet / So geht's:*
Wer einen *BUDDY-Key* übrig hat und ihn Spielern aus der buffed-Community zur Verfügung stellen möchte, schreibt in diesen Thread, dass er/sie einen Key übrig hat. Wer sich darauf hin zuerst HIER im Thread meldet, sollte diesen dann per PN (Privates Nachrichtensystem übers Forum) vom Anbieter zugesandt bekommen. Bitte POSTET DEN KEY *NICHT *DIREKT hier rein. 
Gestattet ist *NUR *die Weitergabe des *Buddy-Keys*.

*Das ist nicht gestattet:*
GESUCHE nach Beta-Keys bzw. Tauschhandel oder Verkauf werden uns auch weiterhin gelöscht.

*Hinweis:*
Wir übernehmen keinerlei Gewähr oder Garantie für die Abwicklungen. Meldet bitte sofort dubiose Anbieter, die beispielsweise Keys mehrfach raushauen, hintenrum nach Vergütungen verlangen, Euch nach Euren Daten fragen, zum Key-Versandt Seiten mit Logins verlinken, die nicht ins offizielle Battlenet führen usw.


----------



## Paradize! (6. Mai 2010)

Hab einen Buddy Key für die Starcraft 2 Beta , wer ihn haben möchte schreibt mir ne PN.

-Key ist wech.


----------



## neon1705 (6. Mai 2010)

*alle keys an glücklichen vergeben*


----------



## Paradur (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte auch nen Key über.

Einfach ne PN an mich.

Tschö


----------



## Smeal (15. Mai 2010)

Joa wer hat noch nicht ? wer will nochmal?

An den nettesten Post zu vergeben.

Mfg Smeal


----------



## Smeal (15. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir sagen ich hab es getestet und mag es auch nicht,wird einfach langweilig.

Achja der Betakey um den es sich dreht ist ein Friendinvite also nicht das ihr denkt ihr spielt mit meinem Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Smeal (15. Mai 2010)

gz 

*XXI.*


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Verleihe meinen US Battle.net Account mit der Starcraft 2 Beta.

Bitte eine ernsthafte PM , nicht mit den Worten: Ja ich gerne, sondern Vertrauen wecken.


*Status:* Nicht mehr zu vergeben!


----------



## Nerys Crin (26. Juli 2010)

hallo

is einer so nett und schickt mir per pn nen SC2 testkey? sind ja welche bei den DVD packungen dabei

wär echt nett

danke


----------



## Magazad (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 2 Dieser TEst Key PM an mich meldet euch schnell . Bei vielen leuten wähle ich einfach 2 aus ...keine nachricht kein key sorry aber ich hab nur 2 XD


----------



## Nerys Crin (27. Juli 2010)

ich hab 2 buddy keys ... wenn ihr die wollt dann kniet nieder vor mir xD

*update: sind weg*


----------



## Renenm (27. Juli 2010)

Nerys schrieb:


> ich hab 2 buddy keys ... wenn ihr die wollt dann kniet nieder vor mir xD



Erledigt


----------



## Zwiebeljack (27. Juli 2010)

würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen, 
vielen Dank schon im voraus an den Spender

LG
Zwiebeljack


----------



## Karaslingul (27. Juli 2010)

Hab auch 2 Buddykeys einfach pm an mich 

Status : 1er Noch über


----------



## Darox90 (27. Juli 2010)

Hi würde mich auch über nen Key saumässig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre über jede Spende dankbar


----------



## xXavieXx (28. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand noch einen Key hat würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen!


----------



## Jiro (29. Juli 2010)

Einen Buddy Key zu verschenken. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


----------



## Kronis (29. Juli 2010)

Auch ich habe noch einen von meinen beiden Buddy Keys übrig wer mich zuerst per pm anschreibt bekommt ihn !


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juli 2010)

Würd gern einen nehmen =) 

Siehe TE-Post bitte per PN =)

Testen will ichs mal.

EDIT
(danke, hab einen bekommen ^^)


----------



## Calenn (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Wenn jemand noch einen Key übrig hat, würde ich Starcraft 2 auch gerne mal testen, bevor man es sich holt.
Ich würde mich über eine PN freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG 
Calenn


----------



## Raydev (30. Juli 2010)

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juli 2010)

Nachdem zu mir auch nix kam, glaub ich geht das Konzept in dem Thread hier nicht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Key und würde mich freuen, falls jemand einen für mich übrig haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (30. Juli 2010)

Würde mir das Spiel auch gerne mal anschauen bevor ich mir es kaufe. Deswegen wäre es nett, wenn sich jemand mit einem Key bei mir melden könnte.

Status: Key erhalten =)


----------



## Idekoon (31. Juli 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Würde mir das Spiel auch gerne mal anschauen bevor ich mir es kaufe. Deswegen wäre es nett, wenn sich jemand mit einem Key bei mir melden könnte.
> 
> Status: Noch kein Key erhalten



Ich schick dir einen, Sekunde.


----------



## Xutos (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen, da ich SC2 vor einem eventuellen Kauf, gerne vorher noch antesten würde

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus,

Xutos


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 2 Keys erhalten und geb hier mal einen raus, andere überleg ich mich noch. PM wäre am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible619 (31. Juli 2010)

HI,
Ich würde mich über 2 Demo-Keys freuen, weil ich Starcraft 2 mit einem Kumpel zusammen ausprobieren wollte.
Natürlich bin ich auch für einzelne Keys dankbar.

MfG
Invisible619


----------



## cman (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen, da ich SC2 vor einem eventuellen Kauf, gerne vorher noch antesten würde

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus,


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

Ich hab noch einen weiteren Key frei nachdem ich erfahren hab da Kollege das Spiel sowieso holt ^^


----------



## Saufsoldat87 (1. August 2010)

Hey, ich hätte Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (1. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir das Spiel per Buddy Key einmal anschauen, bevor ich mir das Spiel zulege. Wär super, wenn mir jemand von euch da Aushelfen könne. 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## 4etiri (1. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User,
ich würde mich über einen Demo Key sehr freuen.

Status: nicht erhalten


----------



## Xelyna* (2. August 2010)

Ich habe noch 2 Keys, bei Interesse Schreibt mir eine PM

Falls in der zeit bis ich schaue mehr als 2 nachrichten eingegangen sind Kriegen den key die Leute die zu erst geschrieben haben.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Meine Keys sind raus, bitte nicht weiter anschreiben ^^


----------



## Butragueno (3. August 2010)

Hätte noch wer einen Demo-Key über?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (3. August 2010)

hat sich erledigt danke


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2010)

Erledigt


----------



## Varagon (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe noch 1 Key zu vergeben.
Der erste der sich bei mir per PN meldet, bekommt diesen auch.

lg Varagon

Status: Key ist vergeben.

Edit: Key ist weg siehe oben bitte keine PN mehr an mich, danke.


----------



## Xelyna* (4. August 2010)

Ich hab noch 1nen Key, einer ist schon weg, bitte noch einer melden =)


----------



## Desmondio (4. August 2010)

Ich brauche keinen Testkey mehr danke. Hab grad meine CE geliefert bekommen.

Mfg Desmo


----------



## Twixst (4. August 2010)

_*edit*_ Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koepi92 (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand einen Starcraft 2 Gästekey übrig? 

Würds auch mal gerne antesten.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (5. August 2010)

Hätte auch noch 2 Probeversion-Code´s für Starcraft 2.

Wer sie haben will einfach PM an mich.

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Golfyarmani (6. August 2010)

Wenn jemand noch einen Key für mich hat, würde ich mir sehr darüber freuen.


Habe einen Key erhalten vielen dank noch mal.


----------



## Mørgân (6. August 2010)

Hallo

Hat zufällig noch jemand nen Probecode???

Bedanke mich schonmal im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Sarti (6. August 2010)

Hi

Hab noch 2 Gäste Keys

wer möchte Pm an mich

die ersten 2 kriegen ihn

EDIT: Beide Raus, man das ging schnell^^


----------



## Blackmatrix (7. August 2010)

Hi.
Wollte fragen ob noch wer einen gästekey über hat und abgeben mag?
würde mich echt freuen für einen.
Könnt mir auch bei Icq schreiben 213810510 .
Danke schionmal im vorraus.


----------



## Ara (7. August 2010)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Sc 2 Buddy Key.


----------



## Nevset (7. August 2010)

ich hätte noch 1 key übrig die ich mit euch teilen könnt.

Ihr müsst mich bloß anschreiben


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (7. August 2010)

So meine Buddy- Keys sind Weg ! Aber wie es der Zufall will wollen ein paar Freunde und ich ein wenig Zocken. Und da ich meine weggegeben habe muss ich jetzt auch nach einem Key fragen. ^^

Wäre sehr Dankbar wen mir jemand einen zukommen lassen könnte.

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Diranar (9. August 2010)

Habs mir gekauft, brauch nun keinen Key mehr...


----------



## Regnus (9. August 2010)

könnte mir jemand bitte 2 keys geben damit ich noch mit einen freund spielen kann?


----------



## l33r0y (9. August 2010)

Nabend zusammen,
sitze hier grad auf ner "lan" mit 3 Kumpels und bin der einzige der Sc2 nicht online zocken kann.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand einen Test-key per pm schickt.
grüße, l33


----------



## Poall (10. August 2010)

Guten Tag,

da ich mir zur Zeit sehr unschlüssig bin was StarCraft 2 angeht, würde ich gerne um einen Buddy-Key bitten, um mir selbst ein Bild vom Spiel machen zu können. Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir StarCraft 2 zu kaufen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Test zur Verfügung stellt.

MfG


----------



## Regnus (11. August 2010)

Kann mir einer bitte einen buddy key geben?Gebe auch einen Mivrovolts beta key.^^

Edit : brauch nur noch einen.


----------



## Kremlin (13. August 2010)

ich habe einen buddykey zu vergeben.

derjenige, der mir eine herzerwärmende pm schreibt bekommt den key.

/e: key ist raus.


----------



## Alvy1992 (14. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin wie die anderen auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästekey für Starcraft 2.
Bin schon seit vielen Jahren Fan von Blizzard Games und schon Warcraft 3 war super, nun möchte ich auch mal Starcraft 2 ausprobieren.
Vielleicht mag mir ja jemand einen Key per PN schicken :*.

Wäre echt super lieb von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 	Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dashy (15. August 2010)

Heyho,
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Buddy Key.
Ich habe vor mir SC2 zu kaufen, will es mir davor aber gerne nochmal ansehen und gucken ob es wirklich was für mich ist.
Wäre echt super wenn mir wer einen Key überlassen könnte =)

Greets,
Dashy



> Registriert: Gestern, 14:32





> Geschrieben Gestern, 14:42



Ich musste schmunzeln xD


----------



## Krami (16. August 2010)

Hi Leute

ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ich ein gästekey bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## König Thráin (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

würde mich auch riesig über nen Trial-Key freuen. Wäre echt super, wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat. THX


----------



## Kcrs (19. August 2010)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand nen gäste-kay übrig??

Mfg


----------



## MariaLoreen (21. August 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand noch ein Gäste key für mich übrig? :-)

LG
MariaLoreen


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Habe einen Gästekey übrig, wer einen will, einfach PN an mich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexeaus (29. August 2010)

Hallo Community =) 

würde mich über einne Key sehr freuen (: 

lg
lexeaus


----------



## Bronzefisch (29. August 2010)

Lexeaus schrieb:


> Hallo Community =)
> 
> würde mich über einne Key sehr freuen (:
> 
> ...



Du hast den key, PM geschickt


----------



## Succellus (29. August 2010)

Ich würde mich über einen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich mir Starcraft II kaufe würde ich es auch gerne einmal testen! Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Key übrig? Würd mich sehr freuen!


Danke!


----------



## Kuya (30. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Key übrig? Würd mich sehr freuen!



Das trifft auch auf mich zu.
Da ich bis auf weiteres gezwungen bin, mit dem kauf zu warten, wäre ich für einen Buddy Key dankbar.
Ich hab bereits den gesammten Morgen rumtelefoniert, und unter anderem meinen Frust bei der Beschwerdestelle der Zentrale 
von Saturn und Media Markt ausgelassen, da ich es:

1. "nicht einsehe für ein Spiel was 39,99 Euro kostet, 49 Euro oder gar mehr zu bezahlen! (Elende Konzerne, elende Preispolitik grml.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. "Mich unwahrscheinlich darüber ärgere, dass ich es nicht in Deutsch spielen kann, weil ich sonst die zensierte Lego-Version für labile deutsche Bürger installieren muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wobei mir recht herzlich egal ist, was inwiefern und egal wie wenig auch immer daran zensiert wurde, ich es nicht aktzeptiere, im vergleich zu anderen Ländern "benachteiligt zu werden,
nur damit man es ab 12 spielen kann, wobei man laut AGB sowieso 18 sein muss, um einen battle.net Acc haben zu "dürfen"). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre also echt dankbar für einen Key, weil ich nicht weiss wielange ich auf den besagten 39 Euro Preis warten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
www.ichwürddiversekonzernegerneabfackeln.de und www.diebpjmistauchnureinkarnevalsverein.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kuya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroth80 (30. August 2010)

Hi,
ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen um das Game mal anzutesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Ich hab doch noch einen key übrig!
PM an mich


----------



## Thebad (5. September 2010)

Hat zufällig wer nen Probe key übrig?

MfG


----------



## Klausk (5. September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen. Ich wollte mal in Starcraft2 reinschnuppern ehe ich es mir kaufe. Hat jemand netterweise noch nen buddy-Key für mich? Würd mich echt freuen.


----------



## Bronzefisch (5. September 2010)

Key wurde vergeben.


----------



## Klausk (5. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Key wurde vergeben.


Schade, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Tyro (8. September 2010)

Hätte vllt auch noch jemand einen Key für mich? Mein WoW Acc ist jetzt ausgelaufen und ich schaue mich nach was neuem um, aber bevor ich 50&#8364; investiere würde ich es gerne testen, Danke!

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab gestern nen Buddy Key von nem RL Kumpel bekommen!


----------



## Gothmorg (11. September 2010)

Hi, ich würd mich auch über nen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus,
lG


----------



## xhaKux (19. September 2010)

suche auch noch vergeblich nen demo key wär echt nett wenn wer noch einen übrig hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg haKux


----------



## Sephos (25. September 2010)

Hallo , 

Ich hätte auch sehr gerne nen Test Keys für mich =) . Ein Freund von mir braucht auch einen ,aber ich würde mich schon sehr über einen Key freuen.



Danke


----------



## Geige (2. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich über einen Key freuen, wer intresse an Aion hat kann so einen Key als

Gegenangebot haben


----------



## arenasturm (5. Oktober 2010)

bräuchte auchmal einen buddykey  bin sc newbie und wollts mal antesten vor kauf,büdde pn


----------



## Zultharox (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ebenso, wäre toll wenn man mich rechtzeitig anschreibt. Möchte das Spiel die Tage kaufen, habe aber Angst, dass es doch nicht so mein Ding ist. 

Wäre sehr nett!


----------



## Parasusu (23. Oktober 2010)

Bräuchte auch eine Buddy Key!


----------



## shalomhasfun (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
bräuchte ebenfalls einen key


----------



## Larok94 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Möchte mir das Spiel demnächst kaufen, wurde zwar als BETA-Tester ausgewählt,
stürzte aber immer ab, habe jetzt ein paar neue Sachen im Rechner und bevor
ich es kaufe würde ich es gerne antesten. Wer also einen Key übrig hat, dem wär
ich sehr dankbar wenn er mir einen schicken würde, per PM. :-)

Gruß
Larok


----------



## Numbe (13. November 2010)

Tagchen. 

Da in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis kein Interesse mehr besteht, da die meisten entweder nicht wissen, dass man einen PC für mehr als diverese soziale Netzwerke nutzen kann, und die anderen schon Starcraft spielen... Habe ich zwei Keys für die 'Testversion' von Starcraft 2 übrig und würde dieser gerne der Com zur verfügung stellen.

Wer noch interesse hat, soll sich einfach via PM melden. 

Edit: Noch einer übrig.


----------



## Itwasluck (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, hat jemand noch einen Testkey übrig? Möchtedas Spiel nämlich gerne anzocken.

Wäre sehr dankbar.

lg


----------



## Atlantus (22. Februar 2011)

Hätte noch einen Testkey zu vergeben.


----------



## Dolzi (1. März 2011)

Hätte auch noch 1-2 Test-Keys über.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte ich um ne nette PM.   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit (15.03.2011):

2 Keys hab ich schon rausgegeben, 1 könnte ich noch organisieren wenn Interesse besteht. Bitte einfach wieder eine PM an mich schicken   
Ansonsten hat Blizzard vor kurzem auch eine Demo veröffentlicht, in der man allerdings nur die Terraner spielen kann. In der "Buddy-Code" - Version kann alles ausprobiert werden.

https://us.battle.net/account/sc2-demo.html


----------



## Muffyn (16. April 2011)

hallo hat zufällig noch jemand 1 oder 2 sc 2 test key übrig die er mir geben könnte danke im vorraus 

Mfg Mufdi


----------



## franzmann (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


hat hier vielleicht noch jemand einen Buddy-key über würde mich freuen 



mfg


----------

